# MTD drive pulley



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've got an MTD 142-849H000 18HP riding mower, from about 1987. Its got the B&S 
vanguard motor that has held up well. 

It has the variable pulley drive and to be honest it never has worked very well. Now it hardly pulls at all. It is slipping on the engine pulley 756-0531A. I've taken it apart before and that pulley is made of very thin metal so it has spread out. I've compressed it a few times but it fatigues again. So...time for a new pulley except that the mower is so old that I can't find one. Looked on ebay a lot. All those pulleys look similar but no direct cross index by pn.

Any suggestions on getting a replacement? Modify some other pn?
Other ideas?
I thought about compressing it down and then welding some rebar across the pulley to reinforce.

This thing is old and beat up, but the engine has held up well so I'd like to save it.
tks for any feedback.
don


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi newbie2,

Jacks Small Engines claim to have MTD pulley 7560531A:

*MTD 7560531A PULLEY - Jacks Small Engines*
www.jackssmallengines.com


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

unfortunately it says "no longer available"
I had landed there thru ebay before.

tks anyway, its a good place to find stuff.


----------

